# still batting 1000 havent been skunked yet



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

must be the lucky strike planer bobbers -some nights have been slow but were still getting them on our planer rigs and cut shad- anyone ever try w/d 40 sprayed on cut shad????????????  heres a fish I got on a red wood planer bobber- nice -the cool red wood planer not the dink-


----------



## thecatkiller (Aug 29, 2007)

went last night to alum creek to try a new proto type planer bobber -it worked awesomely and got all but two of the bites last night -I got 6 nice channel cats-i switched to braid line and full on circle hooks-we let the planers go back and do there duty -and the did- the catkiller


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

wd 40 is awesome for cats. have also had walleye hit on it too. and it is my secret for northern pike through the ice.


----------

